#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Placa PCI TPlink 300 mbps duas antenas, será q serve?

## faieppi

Olá pessoal, vi essa placa no mercado livre:

MercadoLivre: Adaptador Wireless N 300 Mbps Tp-Link ATHEROS PCI N-Draft - R$ 164.99

Atheros, alguém saberia dizer se ela funciona no mikrotik? Se tem alguma funcionalidade extra, interesante? Valeu!

----------


## 1929

> Olá pessoal, vi essa placa no mercado livre:
> 
> MercadoLivre: Adaptador Wireless N 300 Mbps Tp-Link ATHEROS PCI N-Draft - R$ 164.99
> 
> Atheros, alguém saberia dizer se ela funciona no mikrotik? Se tem alguma funcionalidade extra, interesante? Valeu!


Você quer colocar ela num pc-ap? 
Acho que pode sim, só que ela foi feita mais para uso cliente, mas aí configura como bridge e deixa um servidor mk para gerenciar. Pois no MK não tem suporte para N. Isso se ela trabalhar como AP também.
Mas se for fazer isso, o mais prático é usar então o proprio AP da TP-link com padrão N. Sai por 399,00 no ML.

----------


## faieppi

> Você quer colocar ela num pc-ap? 
> Acho que pode sim, só que ela foi feita mais para uso cliente, mas aí configura como bridge e deixa um servidor mk para gerenciar. Pois no MK não tem suporte para N. Isso se ela trabalhar como AP também.
> Mas se for fazer isso, o mais prático é usar então o proprio AP da TP-link com padrão N. Sai por 399,00 no ML.


Ñ amigo, minha intenção é ver se é possivel usar duas antenas, cada uma numa função idependente, tipo, para ver se é possivel usar duas setoriais por ex enviando sinal, entende? Para padrão N ñ me interessa, estou satisfeito com o B, hehehheh!

----------


## 1929

> Ñ amigo, minha intenção é ver se é possivel usar duas antenas, cada uma numa função idependente, tipo, para ver se é possivel usar duas setoriais por ex enviando sinal, entende? Para padrão N ñ me interessa, estou satisfeito com o B, hehehheh!


Então não serve. Pois estas antenas, duas ou 3 dependendo do produto, são para trabalhar em conjunto, acelerando transmissão e recepção.

----------


## vcnetwork

> Então não serve. Pois estas antenas, duas ou 3 dependendo do produto, são para trabalhar em conjunto, acelerando transmissão e recepção.


Vc sabe me dizer se utilizamos os equipamentos na tramissão como haviamos comentados... pra funcionar e nos clientes como seria, teriamos que colocar tudo placas N tbm... e o complicado vai ser, clientes distantes como iremos colocar 3 direcionais e grade...! Seria assim mesmo, amigo 1929, Vlw

----------


## 1929

> Vc sabe me dizer se utilizamos os equipamentos na tramissão como haviamos comentados... pra funcionar e nos clientes como seria, teriamos que colocar tudo placas N tbm... e o complicado vai ser, clientes distantes como iremos colocar 3 direcionais e grade...! Seria assim mesmo, amigo 1929, Vlw


Esta placa da Tp-link é principalmente para ser usada na recepção. Só que fica um kit cliente meio salgado.


E uma das vantagens do padrão N é que é compatível com b/g. Logicamente tudo em N o rendimento deve ser melhor.

Na transmissão não sei se o mikrotik vai reconhecer.
Mas a Tp-link tem o Ap já prontinho para isso. Coloca em brigde e aí o MK aceita.

Esta é uma das opções que estou analisando aqui. Mas tudo são conjecturas, já que até agora ninguém se manifestou se usou e deu realmente rendimento melhor. Na teoria que li, acho que sim, mas como tudo em wireless, só testando.

----------

